# Hellcannon WIP



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Started to paint a Hellcannon for my Warriors of Chaos army so I figured I would show the wips here until it is finished.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice... I hope you're not done the giant skull right?

Nice though, DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPORER!!! Or whatever they say in Fantasy Warhammer...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Hey, thats a good question, whats the WHFB equivalent of our beloved battlecry? Can't live without one! :grin:

Looks good so far, though I wonder why didn't you paint it first and then assemble it? It would have been much easier IMHO.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's a very nice job, but I have to say that I liked the bright metallish parts better as black, just seems alot better to me.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Nice though, DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPORER!!! Or whatever they say in Fantasy Warhammer...


You, sir, shall be siged.

Nice Hellcannon so far, would be great to see your process of endless washings on this *thumbs up smiley*


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

well done it looks greath
blood for the blood god


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fair bit more work done, also posted this in my log. I still have a fair ways to go with the OSL but you can see the first part of it so far


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoa... that's awesome... k:

edit: how do you paint the skulls?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Took a fair bit of time but first was a basecoat of Sunburst yellow followed by several washes of bhaal red to darken it all down. I believe I threw a coat or two of Ogryn Flesh wash in there as well in spots to darken specific areas down more than others. Once that was done it was a metric TON of drybrushing to bring the skulls themselves up to where they are, at least 8-9 layers of it, going very slowly so as to not make the paint too thick.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice looking model. The paint work on the skull surrounding the front of the barrel is very effective and I do like the weathered metal look. Fits in well with the chaos knights.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Wraithlord, you have single handedly convinced me that WoC is the fantasy army for me to start. You have awsome painting and modeling skills, keep it up. I also have to say the Hellcannon is my all time favorite piece from GW, classic chaos.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have nearly finished the Hellcannon and dwarves now with just some minor details on the dwarfs and cannon to go. Take a look at these pics and look close at the lighting in particular.


























What do you guys think of the OSL, is it bright enough or should I go a bit brighter?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it needs to be a tiny bit brighter at the bottom on the front, the light distribution doesn't look as even there (in my eyes anyway).

It looks phenomenal though, that's a seriously world class paint job.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Time for another update. The Dwarfs are done and the hellcannon is pretty much done as well with maybe some slight details left here and there. 


























What do you guys think? Also, is the blue colouring on the hellcannon enough or should I go with more for it to look like real oxidization?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic model Wraith! Both the weathering and the lighting look spot onk: I think that this is your best work yet.:victory:


----------

